# Help and Advice > Coping with Depression >  Feeling overwhelmed

## Pixie85

I have never been diagnosed with anything but I strongly believe that I have PTSD/ Depression.
I'm yet to seek any kind of professional help, but at the minute I feel reluctant about it.
 I'd like to know the process around your diagnosis please, how long it took and what your treatment was.
I know I'm asking personal questions, I just want to be as informed as possible.

----------


## Suzi

My husband went to see our GP and told them a bit about how he was feeling. That was enough to get him a severe clinical depression, severe anxiety, severe social phobia and severe paranoia diagnosis. She then referred him to one of our local CMHTs (Community Mental Health Trusts) to get specialist support with a CPN and a psych....

----------


## Paula

I was diagnosed when my GP referred me urgently to a psychiatrist. I was seen within a couple of weeks. Other the years I have been diagnosed with severe clinical depression, GAD, social anxiety, and obsessive tendencies. I know for a fact that speedy referral, and my subsequent care, saved my life Ive had CBT, relationship counselling (on my own, to deal with the breakdown of my first marriage), have spent time in a psychiatric hospital and am on a number of medications - 2 anti depressants and a mood stabiliser, as well as pain medications that also help my anxiety.

----------


## Jaquaia

I told my GP and told him how I was feeling who then diagnosed depression and we went down the medication route. I've had several referrals to secondary mental health services, hundreds of hours of counselling and tried various medications. It's not a quick fix and it's not one size fits all unfortunately, but if you have a GP who has an interest in MH they can be worth their weight in gold. I have severe clinical depression, severe anxiety and social anxiety, and it was my last referral and seeing a specialist nurse that got me the treatment I needed.

----------


## Pixie85

What do you do when you just feel so overwhelmed? 
The reason I searched and joined for a forum like this last night is because during the day, I just got so overwhelmed, I started crying and literally couldn't stop or calm myself down....it took a long time.
Looking for any breathing exercises etc or anything else that may help

----------


## Suzi

Have you tried grounding exercises? 

For example the 5 things exercise? You need to find:

5 things you can see
4 things you can hear
3 thing you can touch
2 things you can smell
1 thing you can taste

General breathing exercises such as breathe in for 4, hold for 4 and breath out for 4...

----------


## Pixie85

I've never tried anything like this. Thank you

----------


## Jaquaia

Distractions help me, diamond pictures are brilliant as I find the repetitive motion calming

----------


## Pixie85

My children are usually my distraction

----------


## Suzi

What about something different that you can use when you are on your own? I crochet, play the piano, cross stitch, garden, stand under a shower....

----------


## Pixie85

I used to use adult colouring books?

----------


## Suzi

That's a great thing to do..

----------


## Stella180

For me I tend to remove myself from any stressors and when possible retreat to a “safe space”, which at home is my bedroom. Mindfulness is always helpful, and just focusing on your breath.

----------


## OldMike

Hi Pixie I find colouring books are helpful as are doing jigsaws and listening to music.

----------


## Pixie85

When you went to see your GP for the first time, did you have to go in to the reasons you thought you had depression/PTSD?
Without going into the details too much, I had a couple of episodes last night which resulted in lots of tears and generally feeling rubbish.

----------


## Suzi

You don't have to, but you really do sound like you need to see someone. You can be vague with them if you need to be.

----------


## Stella180

You just need to explain your symptoms and let the doctor do the diagnosing.

----------

Suzi (25-06-21)

----------


## Strugglingmum

You can be as vague as you like but it might be harder to get a proper assessment and diagnosis and therefore appropriate treatment.

----------

Suzi (25-06-21)

----------


## Pixie85

I just don't want to bring everything up. Like, maybe I could start with antidepressants first to help my mood then refer to IAPT for counselling when I feel ready?  Is that something they'd let me do

----------


## Suzi

It's your body, your health, you get to decide what you do and when....

----------


## Pixie85

I probably sound ridiculous, don't I?! Struggling this much and still not getting help for myself. It's just the thought if everyone finding things out.

----------


## Stella180

If for example you are having bad dreams, the GP doesn’t need to know the content of the dreams, just than you are having them. The same for intrusive thoughts. The details aren’t needed to say these thoughts are present. You don’t have to say what is making you feel low just that your mood is low. Of course where therapy is involved you would need to go into more detail in order to get the right kind of understanding and support. Anything you say to your GP or therapist is in confidence so you don’t need to worry about anyone knowing unless you choose to tell them.

----------

Suzi (26-06-21)

----------


## OldMike

Just explain your symptoms the best you can and take it from there.

----------


## Suzi

Stella has made a really, really good post...

----------


## Stella180

> Stella has made a really, really good post...


It does happen occasionally lol

----------


## Suzi

:(rofl):   :(rofl):   :(rofl):   :(rofl):

----------


## Pixie85

I actually feel sick right now but I've done it via the GP surgery website...have only just noticed I can do it like that. I've answered the questionnaire from the PHQ 9 with the scoring moderate/severe depression and have also added how I feel I have PTSD too...I have done the dsm5 too had result of high/severe impact PTSD. Part of me is so proud of myself but part of me is also like "wtf have I just done" I'm going to get a call in the next 48 hours but it feels easier now I know I've already given them the info of how I feel etc

----------


## Paula

Well done hunni, Im proud of you too  :): 

Love, Ive noticed youve started a number of threads on similar subjects. So that other members can more easily see the full story, Im going to merge the relevant threads into one thread

----------


## Suzi

Well done lovely! That's really good!

----------


## nena21

Distractions are good. I like reading books specially on metaphysics

----------


## Suzi

Metaphysics is a different topic to choose...

----------

